# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  11 цифр счастья – застольное развлечение для любого праздника

## Львовна

*одиннадцать цифр счастья-*

_застольное развлечение для любого праздника_ 
от дуэта Д.Евочки



_Номер мобильного телефона дорогого человека надо знать наизусть!
В этом застольном развлечении  мы докажем, что это не только  правильно, но и очень выгодно! Правильно - потому что каждая цифра добавит веселья, «движухи»  и настроения и … скажем так... цифры будут «с сюрпризом». Ну а в финале кто-то окажется с супер-призом._ 

[img]http://*********ru/8633934.jpg[/img]

КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ:весь зал

РЕКВИЗИТ: отсутствует


ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл.


ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 10-15 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1200

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

Kley (25.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.02.2016)

----------


## дюймовка

девочки
вы точно это сами всё делаете??!!
ну не может быть чтоб столько изюминок и СОВЕРШЕННО РАЗНЫХ!!!!!
застолка  совершенно отличная 
эх жалко до Нового года её не было!!!! 
Девочки ! огромное вам спасибо!!!!!
я постоянно мучаюсь с повторками
а менять программу-сами знаете-когда отточены отобраны вещи которые выстреливают
что взамен?
и я так рада  что потратила сущие копейки а приобрела фишки   которые точно не будут лежать в архиве  
и главное-это целая программа-они друг на друга не похожи ни словом
а каждая -шедевр

----------

Львовна (16.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.02.2016), Татьянка (16.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> девочки
> вы точно это сами всё делаете??!!
> ну не может быть чтоб столько изюминок и СОВЕРШЕННО РАЗНЫХ!!!!!
> застолка  совершенно отличная 
> эх жалко до Нового года её не было!!!! 
> Девочки ! огромное вам спасибо!!!!!
> я постоянно мучаюсь с повторками
> а менять программу-сами знаете-когда отточены отобраны вещи которые выстреливают
> что взамен?
> ...


 :Yahoo:  НИНОЧКА!!!!!!!!! Спасибо огромное, огроменное, огромнейшее за такие слова!!!! :Vishenka 33: 
 Признаемся честно, штучка была... но на бумажках и не испробованная  :Blush2: ... мы же малость "шизоидные" :Moinmoin 02: , сначала сами пробуем, устраняем недочеты и только потом предлагаем. И вот... решив, что на 8 марта и не только ее тоже можно .... подчистили и написали.

----------

дюймовка (16.02.2016), Львовна (16.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

> Признаемся честно, штучка была... но на бумажках


Точно :Blush2:  на бумажках была :Grin:  опробовали сырой вариант на новогодних корпоративах, и когда поняли, что она "качает зал", решили ее обуниверсалить)))
*Нинулечка,* спасибо!!!! От твоих слов в душе распускаются цветочки :Vishenka 33: ... хочется и дальше творить и вытворять :Vishenka 34:

----------

дюймовка (16.02.2016), Татьянка (16.02.2016)

----------


## Larisa79

Леночка,это от ваших игрулек распускается душа, и не терпится подарить эту радость публике. Я приобрела все новые ваши  фишечки, кроме блока 11 цифр,и хочу всем заявить - БЕРИТЕ,НЕ ЗАДУМЫВАЯСЬ!!!Все просто замечательно:два мира,орел или не орел - советую всем!!!

----------

дюймовка (16.02.2016), Львовна (16.02.2016), Татьянка (16.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Леночка,это от ваших игрулек распускается душа, и не терпится подарить эту радость публике. Я приобрела все новые ваши  фишечки, кроме блока 11 цифр,и хочу всем заявить - БЕРИТЕ,НЕ ЗАДУМЫВАЯСЬ!!!Все просто замечательно:два мира,орел или не орел - советую всем!!!


 :Tender:   спасибо огромное за отзывчивость. очень очень приятненько.
ну и..... для полного счастья нужны 11 цифр раз нет ... точно, точно :Grin:

----------

Львовна (16.02.2016)

----------


## Жанна_70

Здравствуйте! Очень хочется познакомиться с вами и вашим творчеством. Я ведущая маленького городка, где на корпоративах встречаются одни и те же люди и  "изюминки" форума мне очень помогают, за что всем вам безмерно благодарна! Я хотела бы  приобрести у вас "11 цифр счастья", заинтригована и жду с нетерпением. Деньги перечислила. С уважением Жанна. Моя почта yulaeva.zhannochka@mail.ru

----------


## Львовна

*Жанна_70*, Добрый день,Жанна. Рады познакомиться. Посылочка Вас уже ждет на почте :Smile3:

----------

Татьянка (17.02.2016)

----------


## Жанна_70

Посылочку получила! Спасибо огромное! Еще раз убеждаюсь, что все гениальное не только просто, но и интересно! У меня заказ от администрации города к 23-му февраля, все явно будут с крутыми мобилами, ваша шутка прокатит точно про "богатую" компанию :) Немного подстрою под себя и думаю будет круто! Еще раз спасибо!

----------

Татьянка (18.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Жанна_70*, Жанна, преогромное спасибо за отклик!!! :Vishenka 32:  Хороших Вам праздников и приятных клиентов! :Smile3:

----------


## Львовна

ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ


с 14 ФЕВРАЛЯ (МЫ ВАС ЛЮБИМ) по 8 МАРТА

при покупке двух материалов скидка -10 %
при покупке сразу трех материалов скидка -30%

----------


## digi-digi

Девочки! огромное спасибо за ваше творчество!!!!!супер блок!!!! универсальная застолка для совершенно любого мероприятия! Все просто, доступно, элегантно и весело!!!!!! Все ваши фишки настолько жизненные, настолько отработанные! Конечно, зная вас лично, я не сомневаюсь))))) Но для тех кто лично не знаком!!!! Девчата на столько порядочные!!!! никогда халтуру не предложат!!!!!!! я не устаю поражаться их таланту!!!!!! юмору!!! харизме!!!!!! Браво в очередной раз!!!!!!

----------

Львовна (23.02.2016), Татьянка (23.02.2016), Ураган (23.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Девчата на столько порядочные!!!! никогда халтуру не предложат!!!!!!!


 :Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Blush2:  заставляешь краснеть.....   Спасибо огромное, за отзыв, верю, что "цифры" ты закатаешь до дыр!!!! :Grin:

----------

дюймовка (24.02.2016), Львовна (23.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*digi-digi*, Дашуль, спасибо большое!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  И я краснею от удовольствия :Blush2:

----------


## Kley

> "цифры" ты закатаешь до дыр!!


Все новогодние корпоративы катала!!!! Отличная и универсальная  фишечка!!!!
 :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------

Татьянка (24.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

*Kley*,  :Yahoo:  :Tender:  Ленчик, мы тя тоже очень лю!!!! Спасибо за спасибо, продолжай радовать своих гостей теперь и универсалочкой!!!!

----------


## katyakotkot

Я тоже одна из счастливиц, которая приобрела это чудо! Настолько все просто и логично выстроено! Девчата вы молодцы!

----------

Kley (25.02.2016), Львовна (25.02.2016), Татьянка (25.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

*katyakotkot*,  :Blush2:  Катюша, спасибо огромное!!!! :flower:  Пусть эти заветные цифры принесут удачу и денюжку от восторженных клиентов!!!!

----------

katyakotkot (25.02.2016), Kley (25.02.2016)

----------


## marmaladka

Девоньки, доброй ночки!!!!!!!! Вы - МАРЬИ - ИСКУСНИЦЫ!!!!!!!!! Такая простая , легкая, драйвовая активашка, прямо, одни ОВАЦИИИИИИ!!!!!!!!! Спасибо большое за ШЕДЕВР!!!!!!! Очень активно прошла за столом, и гороскоп балдежный!!!!!!!!! ЕЩЕЕЕ   ХААААААААААА ЦЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Ok:

----------

Львовна (28.02.2016), Татьянка (28.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

Доброй ночи, Олечка! Спасииииибо!!!! Твои слова сладкие, как мармеладки :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## Львовна

Появился свадебный вариант "11 цифр"- распределение обязанностей между гостями самым наимоднейшим способом :Grin: 
небольшой фотоотчет- эмоции от счастливых циферок

[img]http://*********ru/10418410.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/10417386.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/10407146.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/10405098.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/10411242.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/10398954.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/10402026.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/10377453.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/10371309.jpg[/img]

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (05.07.2016), Татьянка (05.07.2016), Ураган (05.07.2016)

----------


## дюймовка

Хачуууууу
а где сумма за эту изюмку???

----------


## Львовна

*дюймовка*, Ниночка, сумма такая же, как за 11 цифр счастья ( 1200) :Smile3:

----------


## дюймовка

я уж догадалась потом
первые катала на выпускных на ура

----------

Львовна (05.07.2016), Татьянка (08.07.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*дюймовка*,Ниночка, и я на выпускных катала 11 цифр- классно!!!А на свадьбе теперь только мобильные обязанности! :Yes4: Народу понравилось- видно по фоткам :Blush2:

----------

дюймовка (05.07.2016)

----------


## дюймовка

с удовольствием пересматриваю фоточки уже имея на руках эту замечательную игровуху
штучка из разряда-Нина не горюй...
имея такие развлекалки уверена в успехе свадьбы на 100 процентов
я очень довольна что открыла для себя  СВОИХ  авторов  из бутика и постоянный их клиент
с ними мне не страшны никакие  мероприятия
не пОшло ,весело ,креативно-это их девиз 
циферки беру завтра на юбилей-уж компилировать мы умеем :Yes4: 
музыка шикарная  текст-убойный

----------

Львовна (08.07.2016), Татьянка (08.07.2016)

----------


## Львовна

Ниночка,дорогая, спасибо тебе огромное за отзывчивость! Пользуйся в удовольствие! И пусть твои гости так же эмоционально реагируют на все твои затеи!!! :Tender:

----------

дюймовка (08.07.2016)

----------


## Kley

> музыка шикарная


 :Grin:

----------


## Татьянка

*Kley*,  :Grin:  да... если бы не Клеюсик-Ленусик, с ее хотелочкой "Свадебного варианта", то фигвам бы кто-то шелохнулся.  :Blush2:  :Grin:  Вот, что "пендель животворящий" делает. Спасибо Леночек, за твои "хотелочки".  :Vishenka 33:  стимулируют не расслабляться. :Mr47 04:

----------

Львовна (11.07.2016)

----------


## БуКатерина

Здравствуйте, д.Девочки. С большим удовольствием ознакомилась с блоком "Едем на дискотеку" и захотелось вашей застолочки. Денежки перевела. Спасибо вам за творчество.

----------

Львовна (28.07.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*БуКатерина*, Екатерина, "11 цифр" уже в личке. Вместе с небольшим подарочком. Надеемся, что и наша застолка  Вам тоже понравится! :flower:

----------


## Alenk

Девочки, спасибо огромное!!! Застолка просто шедевр! Прошла на УРА!!! Гости, да и я сама получила море позитива! Теперь на каждый праздник буду катать этот блок!!!

----------

Львовна (22.06.2017)

----------

